# Ashwagandha



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

Has anyone tried ashwagandha? I've heard good things about the supplement, but I would love to hear from this site before I give it a try.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It's commonly used for adrenal fatigue - is that what you are trying to address?


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> It's commonly used for adrenal fatigue - is that what you are trying to address?


Hi Lovlkn, no, I've been reading that it's also good for leveling the thyroid, too. I am always skeptical of the claims made by most natural treatments as there is a lack of scientific evidence, but I've not read a bad review, so it has sparked my curiosity.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I've not heard it used to level out the thyroid but rather that's it's also used for moods and stress


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Be careful about starting supplements like Ashwaganda if you don't know what your cortisol levels are. Low and high cortisol symptoms can overlap and starting any kind of adrenal supplement without knowing what your levels are can really mess your system up.


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

jenny v said:


> Be careful about starting supplements like Ashwaganda if you don't know what your cortisol levels are. Low and high cortisol symptoms can overlap and starting any kind of adrenal supplement without knowing what your levels are can really mess your system up.


Oh yeah, totally agree. Currently, I'm just reading about the supplement. I would never add something without talking to my end first. Just curious about it


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

I love it. It's an adrenal adaptogen so it gives you more energy if you need it or mellows you out if you're wound up. One day I took it when I was stressed and within a hour or 2 it felt like I had taken half a xanax.
It was recommended to me based on a cortisol stress test and I've used it when increasing my synthroid before.


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

Isthmus123 said:


> I love it. It's an adrenal adaptogen so it gives you more energy if you need it or mellows you out if you're wound up. One day I took it when I was stressed and within a hour or 2 it felt like I had taken half a xanax.
> It was recommended to me based on a cortisol stress test and I've used it when increasing my synthroid before.


Thanks for the feedback!! Did your doctor recommend it to you?


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

@aspaige not my Endo. An NP at an integrative clinic (Progressive) recommended it to me.


----------

